# Ho scoperto fluxbox ma ho molti dubbi...

## kestral

Ho appena scoperto il fantastico fluxbox ma vorrei sapere alcune info in merito:

- riesco a farci funzionare applicazioni KDE (specialmente Kdeveloper)?

- come è possibile impostare la tastiera italiana e la 'rotellina' del mouse?

- è possibile creare una specie di menù delle applicazioni?

- come si può modificare il menù che compare premendo il tasto destro del mouse?

- come è possibile impostare le caratteristiche del display?

- dove vanno installati i temi?

Ho cercato a lungo della documentazione ma non ho trovato molto e vorrei tanto configurare al meglio questo fluxbox che mi sembra fenomenale!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kestral wrote:*   

> - riesco a farci funzionare applicazioni KDE (specialmente Kdeveloper)?

 

Chiaramente questo non dipende dal wm che hai installato.

 *kestral wrote:*   

> - come è possibile impostare la tastiera italiana e la 'rotellina' del mouse?

 

Per la tastiera devi impostare nel rc.conf KEYMAP="it" questo per le console. Mentre per la grafica devi editare il tuo /etc/X11/XF86Config la keymap con it_IT. Per il mouse nel /etc/X11/XF86Config devi avere qualcosa del genere:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "mouse"

        Driver "mouse"

        Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5  <--- questo per la rotellina

EndSection
```

 *kestral wrote:*   

> - come si può modificare il menù che compare premendo il tasto destro del mouse?

 

Si penso che in .fluxbox/qualcosa c'e' il file menu dove puoi personalizzarlo.

 *kestral wrote:*   

> - come è possibile impostare le caratteristiche del display?

 

In che senso?

Per il resto lascio a chi di fluxbox conosce piu' di me.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *kestral wrote:*   - come si può modificare il menù che compare premendo il tasto destro del mouse? 
> 
> Si penso che in .fluxbox/qualcosa c'e' il file menu dove puoi personalizzarlo.
> ...

 

```

#vi ~/.fluxbox/menu

```

E puoi fare quello che vuoi  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Purtroppo (credo) KDE ha una gestione della mappa della tastiera indipendente da XF86Config, che fa scordare alla gente che bisogna editare quel file....

----------

## blacksword

Se ti può interessare saperlo esiste il comando fluxbox-generate_menu che rileva le applicazioni installate e le aggiunge automaticamente al menu. Se poi vuoi personalizzare i comandi che deve eseguire per ogni applicazione presente nel menu modifica il file ~/.fluxbox/menu. Gli stili di fluxbox vanno installati nella cartella ~/.fluxbox/styles. Per quanto riguarda invece lo sfondo usa Esetroot che è all'interno del pacchetto di Eterm(x11-terms/eterm) e ti permette di avere la trasparenza, per quanto riguarda le icone usa idesk, come file manager usa rox e come initial app launcher usa fluxspace che ti permette di eseguire applicazioni all'avvio di fluxbox. Se hai bisogno di una mano per la configurazione del tutto chiedi pure!

----------

## silian87

C'e' niente di equivalente per window maker (che ora e' il mio desktop preferito) ?

----------

## kestral

Ho installato dei nuovi temi ma quando li scelgo dal menu non vengono caricati correttamente, diciamo che diventa tutto di "default" (scritte bianche, sfondo grigio ecc) come se non trovasse nessuna risorsa del tema... perché?

----------

## blacksword

 *kestral wrote:*   

> Ho installato dei nuovi temi ma quando li scelgo dal menu non vengono caricati correttamente, diciamo che diventa tutto di "default" (scritte bianche, sfondo grigio ecc) come se non trovasse nessuna risorsa del tema... perché?

 

Dimmi come installi i temi e che versione di fluxbox usi.

----------

## bustah

 *blacksword wrote:*   

>  *kestral wrote:*   Ho installato dei nuovi temi ma quando li scelgo dal menu non vengono caricati correttamente, diciamo che diventa tutto di "default" (scritte bianche, sfondo grigio ecc) come se non trovasse nessuna risorsa del tema... perché? 
> 
> Dimmi come installi i temi e che versione di fluxbox usi.

 

Interesserebbe anche a me sapere come installare un tema che mi funzioni!

----------

## bustah

Cioè...mi spiego meglio

Ho fatto

```
emerge fluxbox
```

Null'altro...

L'ho lanciato e funziona correttamente

Ma dal menu non ho gli stili Artwiz, BlueFlux, ecc...

Cosa buffa è che nella cartella /usr/share/fluxbox/styles/ ho ben 22 styli!!

Dove vado a dire che al caro fluxe dove vestirsi??

----------

## gutter

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> C'e' niente di equivalente per window maker (che ora e' il mio desktop preferito) ?

 

Equivalente a cosa? Spiegati meglio.

----------

## fat_penguin

 *bustah wrote:*   

> Cioè...mi spiego meglio
> 
> Ho fatto
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nel file ./fluxbox/menu io ho 

```

[submenu] (System Styles) {Choose a style...}

      [stylesdir] (/usr/share/fluxbox/styles)

      [stylesdir] (/usr/share/commonbox/styles/)

```

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## bustah

Ho emerso anche fluxspace e sono comparsi!!

Ora mi metto alla ricerca di altri pacchetti utili (o anche solo belli) per fluxe

Ogni suggerimento è benvenuto!  :Razz: 

----------

## redview

fluxspace è un bel pkt per abbellire un pò fluxbox e avere delle funzionalità in più. mi spiego: sfondi diversi per ogni desktop, icone (gestite da idesk o rox..usato il primo per qualche giorno, ma si riesce facilmente..), programmi da avviare all'avvio globali o divisi per desktop.

occupa pochina ram e pochina cpu, ma il tutto è compensato dell'estrema velocità di fluxbox.

divertiti!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bustah

Lunedì provo!!

----------

## Yugi

Salve scusate forse ho capito male non si puo' settare il tipo di tastiera usando fluxbox in base all'utente?, io ho letto velocemente questo ma da qui mi pare che si possa....

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Intkeyb/x53.html

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao io da poco sono passato a fluxbox. Devo dire che mi trovo veramente bene. 

Uso applicazioni kde tranquillamente, anche per il fatto che il supporto per applicazioni kde

è implementato nativamente in fluxbox.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Features
> 
> Implemented:
> ...

 

Tutto quello di cui ho avuto bisogno per configurarlo:

[url]

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/fluxbox-config.xml[/url]

Ciao   :Wink: 

----------

## lopio

ciao

per chi e' nuovo di fluxbox qui altre notizie utili

[url]

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Fluxbox

[/url]

mi permetto di consigliare uso di rox (le icone sul desktop e il file manager risultante sono una bomba)

----------

## Yugi

salve vorrei (usando XDM + fluxbox) accedere alla mia macchina in remoto (con login grafico) ciò è possibile, o lo posso fare solo usando GDM e/o KDM ?

----------

## Ghostraider

 *Yugi wrote:*   

> salve vorrei (usando XDM + fluxbox) accedere alla mia macchina in remoto (con login grafico) ciò è possibile, o lo posso fare solo usando GDM e/o KDM ?

 

Si è possibile, puoi utilizzare una sessione di X in remoto visualizzando l'uscita sul tuo pc    :Cool: 

Ti lascio il link all'how-to sul wiki

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net:16080/index.php/Utilizzare_X_da_remoto

Ciao   :Wink: 

----------

## DiMar

Altre due risorse utili:

:: Fluxbox Wiki

:: Tenr.de homepage

Buona configurazione!  :Smile: 

----------

## kestral

Dopo lungo tempo passato a sperimentare questo e quell'altro sono ritornato a Gentoo con fluxbox invece dei soliti KDE e Gnome.

Ho però un problema con gli stili... applicandone uno al massimo ne ottengo i colori e i caratteri ma di tutto il resto nulla (background, trasparenze ecc.) dov'è che sbaglio? 

il background devo applicarlo manualmente (con fbsetbg ad esempio)? 

e poi dove sono i background?  nella cartella dello stile c'è solamente la sottocartella pixmaps e il file theme.cfg.

Help me, please!

Altri tre consigli veloci veloci:

- un buon editor di testo con GUI?

- un buon file manager?

- amule o xmule (ma vanno bene come emule?)?

Avrei anche un altro paio di problemi ma per adesso mi limito a questo... :p

----------

## PboY

 *kestral wrote:*   

> Dopo lungo tempo passato a sperimentare questo e quell'altro sono ritornato a Gentoo con fluxbox invece dei soliti KDE e Gnome.
> 
> Ho però un problema con gli stili... applicandone uno al massimo ne ottengo i colori e i caratteri ma di tutto il resto nulla (background, trasparenze ecc.) dov'è che sbaglio? 
> 
> il background devo applicarlo manualmente (con fbsetbg ad esempio)? 
> ...

 

il bg non c'e' in tutti i temi. guarda al massimo se si trovi nella cartella pixmaps, altrimenti devi scegliertene uno tu. per le trasparenze invece c'e' : Menu Fluxbox -> Configure - Transparency.

 *kestral wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Altri tre consigli veloci veloci:
> 
> - un buon editor di testo con GUI?
> ...

 

1) non ne ho idea, non ne uso :\

1) ROX

3) a parer mio amule.

----------

## kestral

 *PboY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il bg non c'e' in tutti i temi. guarda al massimo se si trovi nella cartella pixmaps, altrimenti devi scegliertene uno tu. per le trasparenze invece c'e' : Menu Fluxbox -> Configure - Transparency.
> 
> 

 

Io ne ho provati una ventina e non c'era mai il bg   :Shocked: 

----------

## DiMar

Ti consiglio di leggere gli HowTo del Fluxbox Wiki, trovi tutte le risposte alle tue domande!  :Wink: 

Ovviamente anche il manuale ufficiale potrebbe aiutarti!

Ciao!!

----------

## fctk

c'è anche http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/fluxbox-config.xml e http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fluxbox

altri consigli:

filemanager: tuxcommander

p2p: amule

editor: bluefish

----------

## Sephirot

filemanager: midnight commander ( emerge mc se non erro)

editor: vi  :Wink: 

p2p: io uso valknut

----------

## Luca89

Per quanto riguarda il background e le trasparenze devi usare un programma che ti permette di impostare lo sfondo e che support ale trasparenze, per esempio "feh" o "wmsetbg". Per quanto riguarda i programmi richiesti io uso "Bluefish", "Nautilus o Rox" e "Bittorrent e amule".

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano e fatto il merge del thread aperto da kestral con questo.

Per favore, cerchiamo prima di postare!

----------

